# Milwaukee 5" 8 hole cat#6021-21



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Dave, I also have this ROS. I have recommended it to anyone that ask, it is a great sander and very comfortable to use over those long sanding project. Good Luck with yours.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I have this one too. I like it a lot. I was using an old crappy vibrating sander so I had to get used to how quickly this thing removes material.


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the same sander however my shop vac hose doesn't fit it…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the same sander, and when I hook the small hose of my shop vac to it, I do not have to worry about 
the bag or the dust, although I do have to put on my hearing protection.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It reminded me I need to get me a RO sander. Wood Magazine gave this top reviews as well: cost, comfort and, fastest removal of material, which is what we all need. Thanks.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice review. It's a great sander-I've had it for about six months now. My experience with Milwaukee tools have been nothing but good.


----------



## rweitz (Dec 22, 2009)

My first ROS and I love it too. With the vac hooked up its a dream to sand and keep the shop clean. Palm sander, 1/4 sheet sander both are wasting away - "nevermore" quoth he.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yeah there is one thing i missed. The hooks on the pad have adhered very well to 3 different manufactures sandpapers. I do believe you can replace the pad also.
Thanks for all the comments guys.
Mill tools are picked on for being behind the technology curve. But there is something said for old-school, its proven and it works!


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a post up in the forum a couple weeks ago wondering with ROS to go with, this one or the nearly identical Ridgid. I went with this one in the end, becuase I too have had really good luck with Milwaukee power tools. Great sander so far, but I have not used it much yet.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I had to replace the pad on mine-it was only 5 dollars at the local Milwaukee repair shop.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the PC 392 and then bought the Milwaukee 6021-21. I changed the 6021-21 pad to a NH as paper is allot cheaper.

I find that the Milwaukee is smoother and has less vibration so I use much more. It sands very flat on the wood and doesn't wobble is the best way I can explain it and the PC does. It took a little while to become comfortable with the height difference but now that I am, I do not like to use the PC and only when I must. The price has dropped to about $60 or less so it is a real good buy. Anyone reading this, I would say try it you'll like it. Also has a great warranty, 3 yrs I think.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have one and I'd give it 5 stars too. It's the best out of 8 other brands I own.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

She's still cooking. I just went from figured maple to basswood. And she has done a fine job.
Thank you to all that have commented


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope that it is as good as everyone says! MY older PC needed new bearings, they quoted me at $54 (parts and labor before tax), I bought this one for just under $80 after taxes. I figured for another $25-ish I could get a 5 year warranty too which is worth the peace of mind to me.

Now maybe I could order the bearings and fix the PC myself (I'm sure that I will try, bearings about $9 a piece), but I was given the go ahead for to buy a new one so I didn't say anything, and I needed one now. Maybe in the future I will have two working ROS…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I posted this almost 800 days ago and mine is still cuttin dust. I sounds like it is a bit louder but is cooking right along. 
Good luck.


----------

